# Nyrius ARIES™ Prime Wireless HD Transmitter Review Discussion Thread



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=14527&w=s[/img] *Nyrius ARIES™ Prime Wireless HD Transmitter*

As the capability of wireless data transmission devices improves, hard-wired connections become less crucial. Wireless audio and video streaming are nothing new, and if you are like me, you probably use something like FaceTime or Skype almost daily to keep in touch with friends and family. You have probably also noticed pretty terrible video quality at times (granted, this may have more to do with your ISP bandwidth). The Nyrius ARIES Prime offers the convenience of wireless streaming without the need to sacrificed HD quality. This isn't for everyone, and for most a wired HDMI connection is the most simple and economical option. For others, the ability to stream content from a laptop to their TV wirelessly would be very appealing. Maybe the thought of running the cables needed to install a projector in an existing finished room is enough to avoid making the jump to a bigger screen. In these cases, the ARIES Prime may be a perfect fit. 


Read The Full Review


----------

